# ** PLEASE READ before posting (Disclaimer and Rules) **



## Shaun (10 Jul 2007)

The CycleChat classified forums are offered as a free service for members to buy, sell, trade and barter between each other.

To *post a new thread* you need to have been *registered for at least 5 days* and you need to have made several posts in the forums.

Post editing history is enabled so that moderators can reference changes in the case of any disputes, changes or deletions.

*Try to put a guide price on items you are offering for sale.* If you don't have a price in mind, ask for _offers around_ a guideline figure. This is very helpful to prospective buyers and reduces "How much?" type replies and PMs.

If you post an auction listing please be sure to post the closing date of the auction and any _Buy It Now_ price you may have set.

Please also take note of the following when using the classifieds: 

No ads for weapons, drugs, alcohol, tobacco or anything obscene or illegal - please use your common sense.
*Commercial advertisements are not permitted*.
Please *do not bump* your advertisements.
*Please only reply if you are interested in the item/s being offered.* Pricing comments and off-topic posts may be removed.
If you are selling your items elsewhere at the same time, such as on eBay or another cycling forum, please mention it in your advert.

*Sold / Sorted / Withdrawn*
It's up to you to mark your sales, auctions and exchanges as completed or withdrawn, so once your items are no longer available please click on *Thread Tools* > *Edit Thread* (at the top) and change the start of your thread to either - *SOLD:* or *COMPLETED:* or *SORTED:* or *WITHDRAWN:* - Thanks.

*Disclaimer*
CycleChat has no control over buyer or seller, does not get involved in any transactions, and doesn't hold any personal contact details for any forum members. With this in mind please be careful how you conduct your transactions. [Caveat emptor & Caveat venditor]

*We reserve the right to edit and/or remove any listing without consultation or notification.*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

